# Remember THIS xray of my pregnant Xena?...well here is the result



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
So we played the game and tried to figure out from THIS...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s-play-how-many-puppies-do-you-see-count.html



Well the total is in........8 7 female and 1 male (he came out last, I'd almost given up) YES just 8... I could have sworn it was at least 10 but NO ..

Mom and puppies doing great. She was a Natural at whelping and being a wonderfully attentive mom.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!
Congrats to the new mommy!!!!! She has a beautiful litter!!!!
:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratz!! They look so healthy and Mom looks happy! Are the pups all black?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwwwwww ))


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

ADORABLE!

Congrats to all!

Look how happy Momma is!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Congrats! She looks very proud and pleased. Maybe not 10 but they're biggies!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congratulations!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

CONGRATS!!
They are adorable pups & gorgeous mom!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

SunCzarina said:


> Congrats! She looks very proud and pleased. Maybe not 10 but they're biggies!



Yes they were all very large puppies:shocked: No wonder she was so huge.

As far as color of pups go they look all black/tan..perhaps a couple are bi-colors but time will tell.

It was weird....she started giving birth at 11:30 pm (that's not weird they always whelp through out the night) but weird in that she had a puppy almost exactly 1 hour apart from each other and then by 8 a.m. that was it. Of course no sleep coming only an hour apart. But never had one be so regular with birthing.

The little puppies are so sweet:wub: even wagging their little tails already:crazy: I'm melting at their cuddly sweetness:hugs:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub:awww!! congrats momma!

can't wait to see pictures of them before they leave oke:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I thought I counted eight in there. She looks great and the pups. Congratulations.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

They are precious congrats and let the work begin,lol


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh man how did I miss this???? I wub me some puppies! Xena looks like she has been quite the good mother. I might need some one week old pup pictures though just to be certain.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

What adorable little piggies!!! :wub: :wub:
I would love to have a bi-color someday.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Photos taken and will be posted tomorrow after some editing. Definitely looking like some bi colors. Some eyes are opening and peeking out!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats, they are adorable :wub:


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

she looks beautiful! and happy.


----------

